# Making rhythmic patches in Omnisphere



## Bman70 (Dec 18, 2021)

For some reason all I like to design in Omnisphere is rhythmic patches. Not so much arps, because to me those feel more limited and obvious. Does anyone have any ideas how to make arps more evolving and varied, instead of just an obvious loop with little dynamic variation? For now I use pretty much just rhythmic envelopes and LFOs. It seems easier to get those to sound a bit more organic (not always though). 

Here's some of what I've made so far just for fun. They're all just single key presses except #5 which uses modwheel: 



1. Get to the Choppa
2. Submarooned
3. Fringe Theory
4. Hi Tech Burglary
5. Port Scanner
6. The Plot Thickens
7. It's On Now


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 18, 2021)

I don´t know whether you already "discovered" the Multisegment Envelopes for you but in a lot of OTHER synths (Zebra, Dune) Rhythm is created with these. Combine these with an an arp with odd meter and a dotted delay and you got quite an individual rhythm. Afterwards please share them with me, I am in the same situation as you but have not enough time and an too lazy to program


----------



## AmbientMile (Dec 18, 2021)

When using arps, remember that you can modulate the knobs with a wide range of sources. I like to modulate the length knob with a slow LFO for some variety.


----------

